# Should I stay with the iPhone?



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I got my first iPhone about 2.5 years ago and my contract is almost up. In the time that I've owned it, I've grown to love the iPhone. More so, I've grown to depend on how simple is made while using an iPhone, not to mention how it's ubiquitous so I never have to worry about compatibility or lack of accessories/apps. But in the past months, since the iOS 7 update on my iPhone 4, I began noting some performance degradation...

I looked online and a lot of users say that the reason I'm suddenly experience a drop in performance is because both the processors in iPhone 4 and 4S were not designed to be running software as hefty as the current iOS 7. They say that the new iPhone 5 and 5S have more powerful processors that can handle the software, which makes sense. What bothers me is that Apple coerces you into the update after a certain period so even if you wanted to stay with your iOS 6 to have adequate speed, you wouldn't be permitted to do so.

People also write that this will undoubtedly repeat itself with the next generation of iPhones; when the iPhone 6 and 7 will be released with their corresponding new operating systems (probably iOS 7 and 8), the iPhone 5 and 5S won't be able to run it as well. They say that this is Apple just trying to phase people out of their old phone to leave them no choice but to buy a new one if they want to have bearable performance. Someone in these articles also added that Apple deliberately excluded expandable storage in their phone for the same reason: to force you to buy a new phone when you run out (unless you have a wireless media card).

To conclude, I really love having an iPhone because I've gotten used to all of it's features and especially how easy iTunes is to use. But I'm not someone that sells their phones every 6 months to get the newest model; I stay with my phones until my contract is over. My iPhone 4 doesn't have a single scratch or issue with it (besides the speed problem due to the OS). If this keeps up, I will be forced to consider other phones. 

I know a lot of you will tell me that iPhone is garbage and that there are many greater phones out there for a fraction of the cost; almost like comparing buying Beats by Dr. Dre versus any other (just as good) headphones.

iPhone user or not, what is your take on this?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Solidify said:


> What bothers me is that Apple coerces you into the update after a certain period so even if you wanted to stay with your iOS 6 to have adequate speed, you wouldn't be permitted to do so.


Apple never forces you to update. You always have the option to stay with the version of iOS you are running... So I am not sure I follow what you are saying?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, what I said was wrong. Maybe it's not mandatory, but I feel that by not updating, you're leaving your phone susceptible to bugs and hackers.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well the iPhone 4 is nearly 4 years old now. So the fact that Apple is still even supporting it and providing updates at all is really far and above what you are going to find from anyone else. That is 4 times longer than a warranty on a new house, TV, computer, etc... Many phone manufactures never even provide a single update at all leaving their handsets with bugs that existed from the start.

I feel that after a year or 2 of support... any else is just gravy.... I personally have never kept a phone more than 2 years and usually upgrade yearly.

I understand people like to keep their handsets longer than that.... but I don't see it as the responsibility of the OEM to support it forever. Eventually it becomes a waste of time with diminishing returns (less user base, more difficult to shoehorn new features, etc...) 

Additionally, the software becomes more and more demanding and needs more power to run.... older handsets just can't keep up. People expect more from their phones, and eventually the "load" becomes more than the truck can tow.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

mobile phones are no different than computers when it comes to operating system upgrades. there will always be performance issues when you pair older devices with the newest operating systems. makes no difference if it is windows, android or apple. 

If the phone does everything you need, stick with it and upgrade both the os and the phone as needed. 

Personally I upgraded from an apple iphone to the galaxy note and never looked back. I needed a larger phone with a larger screen and the stylus comes in real handy.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I've gotten too used to the iPhone though, I really like it now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have only owned one smartphone: my Samsung Galaxy S3.

Before my S3 I owned a basic smartphone along with a iPod Touch 2nd Generation. That Apple product was the last Apple product I most likely will ever own.

Knowing how you like to tinker with things I would believe you would want an Android phone because of the massive customization and flexibility.

I have come to really enjoy Android over iOS but that's my personal taste.

You say you like the iOS interface and it should be noted that Android requires a learning curve. As Apple has now began taking many UI features from Android for iOS, there is still a lot to learn about Android. You can't just pick up the phone and be ready to go.

There are also many different Android devices. All with different skins, UI changes, features, specs, etc.

My suggestion to you is go either ask a friend or go to your carrier and play around with an Android phone. Or even better look up YouTube videos of "iOS vs. Android".

I'm on the same boat as you and I keep my phone until my upgrade is ready (every two years in my case). As the Galaxy S5 will be announced this month you should read up on what the phone is like and about. You may just find it better then the iPhone.

I believe you said one that you watch LinusTechTips on YouTube. If you noticed he used to be a iPhone 4 user like yourself but switched to an HTC One. He said it was one of best choices he has done in a while. Mainly because of how much bigger and how it had more features along with better hardware.



MartyF81 said:


> Apple never forces you to update. You always have the option to stay with the version of iOS you are running... So I am not sure I follow what you are saying?


 I think he meant that iOS apps will require iOS 7. Which in a way can seem like forcing users to update.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think you want to change, from your opening post you love it and all the stuff that goes with it, so if your happy then move to the next version of the phone just try to find a less lengthy contract, so you can upgrade a little earlier next time.
The guys covered the other part on the OS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Apple are evil. I would never have an apple phone although I do have an Ipod but thats as far as I go with apple.

If I could be bothered to get a smart phone (I have a crap 10 year old samsung) I would get an Android phone.


----------



## FloppySpatula (Jul 14, 2007)

I think you should stay with the iPhone. Personally, I have a GS3 and love it. However, there are things I miss about my old iPod Touch 3 (which broke 2 years ago when I left it in the car for 2 minutes in the summer  ), like the simplicity of the pre-installed apps, a product that's "ready to go out-of-box," and just being used to iOS. 

Like others mentioned, if you change phones you'll have to relearn the system. Also, depending on what apps you use you'll have to shop extensively for the apps you want. It took me a long while before I found a simple notes app I liked (I used notes on a daily basis on my iTouch), and even the one I have still doesn't meet all my needs. 

The only thing I want to warn against are any Windows phones. Do not get one. You would still be in the "early adoption" phase. For instance, there still isn't a working Chromecast app on the Windows phone (***?), at least without further hacking and voiding your warranty.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Knowing how you like to tinker with things


Where did you get that idea?



> Or even better look up YouTube videos of "iOS vs. Android".


I'll do that and wait for the S5.



> Mainly because of how much bigger and how it had more features along with better hardware.


I honestly don't need any more features in a phone. I don't game at all, be it on my console, PC or phone. I don't even have a single iPhone game. And about the screen size... I always worry that a bigger phone will be a hassle to put in my pocket and be bulgy when I sit down with it in there. For instance, when I go out, the iPhone is just the right size to fit in my front jean pocket without restricting my movement or causing discomfort.



> find a less lengthy contract, so you can upgrade a little earlier next time.


That's a good idea. I hadn't thought about that. 



> Also, depending on what apps you use you'll have to shop extensively for the apps you want.


Do you have to purchase all the apps on Android phones?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not all apps on Android phones are pay, but some you get for free carry advertising, in truth I think your an IPhone fan nothing wrong with that if your happy.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

In that case I'll just try to find shorter contracts then or maybe carriers that don't require contracts, in Canada.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

apps for the android are just like those with apple, some you pay, some you do not. some have advertisements, some you do not. 

as far as the phone size. I have the galaxy note 3 and carry it in my front pocket. not much of a budge since it is thin and unless you wear very tight pants, there is very little discomfort. 

I too am not a gamer but I do a lot of reading on it. that is the biggest reason for me to move from the iphone to the note

someone said there is a learning curve. IMO, there is not much of a learning curve. If you can use the iphone, you can use an android.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think 2 years is about standard iPhone 5s: TELUS, Rogers & Bell - Best Buy Canada
iPhone 5c: TELUS, Rogers & Bell - Best Buy Canada
Rogers vs. Bell vs. TELUS: Which Canadian iPhone 5s or iPhone 5c carrier should you get? | iMore
just to get you started


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to Agree with sobeit on that point


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Where did you get that idea?


 It just seems that way by your posts. :grin:




> I honestly don't need any more features in a phone. I don't game at all, be it on my console, PC or phone. I don't even have a single iPhone game. And about the screen size... I always worry that a bigger phone will be a hassle to put in my pocket and be bulgy when I sit down with it in there. For instance, when I go out, the iPhone is just the right size to fit in my front jean pocket without restricting my movement or causing discomfort.


 I reviewed a Galaxy Note 3 which has a 5.5inch screen and it fit quite well in my pocket. Don't let the screen size scare you at all. The designs of the phone work quite well. Even with a case




> Do you have to purchase all the apps on Android phones?


 I have yet to spend more then $2 on apps on my phone. Mainly because they are all free and Android has MANY app sales where $1 apps become .25c.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'll browse around the web and see some Androids in person. Then I'll see if I like the phone. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> It just seems that way by your posts.


It's funny because I'm quite the opposite; I like having everything stock, the way it was intended to be used. It's sort of a compulsive behaviour. I still have the default iPhone lock-screen wallpaper after almost 3 years.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Unlocked Android Phones Canada
Android Smartphones & Prepaid Phones - Best Buy Canada
Phones, Smartphones, Android phones, iPhone and Prepaid phones - Virgin Mobile Canada
https://shop.koodomobile.com/koodo-cell-phones/android/c99999903-cAndroid-p0.html


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just for consideration, it is rumored that the next iphone will be bigger. 

Apple iPhones to Come Out With Bigger Screens - WSJ.com


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Saw that the other day


----------



## FloppySpatula (Jul 14, 2007)

Solidify said:


> Do you have to purchase all the apps on Android phones?


No, and what I meant by that is simply that if you have an app that you really liked on iOS and you want a similar app on Android, you may have to download and experiment with many other apps before you find one you like as not every app has a similar copy on Android, especially stock apps like Notes.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Go with what you like. My wife loves her iPhone.

Me, my phone gets calls and makes calls, all I want. No interest in the internet.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Iphone it is.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good now you just need to work on the best deal.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My contract is up in July, 2014. Right now this is what they charge me with Bell, which is pretty good:


National Fab 10 (Unlimited Talk and Text to 10 Numbers that I can change whenever I want)
3 Way Calling
Call Waiting
200 anytime minutes
Call display & message center
Unlimited picture and video bundle
email & internet 1GB 
text messages unlimited
unlimited incoming minutes

With the taxes I pay 66$ Canadian each month.

In the 3 years that I've had this plan, I've never been charged more than 66$ because I never manage to go over my data (1GB) or my minutes.


----------

